# Looking for some High Speed Rail statistics



## inspiration100 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a project to do involving sustainable engineering, and I want to relate this to the pros of building high speed rail between major cities.

I was wondering if there are some useful statistics that anyone has found regarding this topic. I'd like to compare the miles of high speed rail we have in the US currently to Europe, and Japan, and perhaps show the outcomes for those countries. Also, does anyone have any statistics showing how our rail system has been decreasing (perhaps in miles) between years?

Thanks for any help you can provide me!


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Jun 29, 2012)

*Northeastern High Speed / Intercity Network*

Size : 2,280 Mi+ (4,222kms)

Lines : 2 trunk lines + with 10 Feeders

Stations : 150+ (Feeders factored in)

Projected Ridership : 127 Million a year or 350,000 daily (Feeders factored in)

Future Northeastern Network Revenue : 5.3 Billion $

Economic & Real Estate Boom Generated : 860 Billion $

Top Speed on Trunk lines : 220mph (350Km/h)

Top Speed on Secondary / Feeder lines : 125mph (201Km/h)

Cost : 120 Billion $ 

Completion Date : 2045

*California High Speed Rail Network*

Size : 800+ Mi (1,300kms)

Number of lines : 6

Stations : 25+

Projected Ridership : 95 Million a Year or 260,730 Daily

Revenue : 4.3 Billion $

Economic & Real Estate Boom Generated : 470 Billion $

Top Speed : 220mph (350Km/h)

Cost : 68.5 Billion $

Completion : 2050

*Midwest High Speed Rail Network*

Size : 1,800 Mi+ (1,296Kms)

Stations : 76+ (Feeders factored in)

Lines : 6+ with 7 Feeders

Projected Ridership : 43 Million a year or 120,000 daily (Feeders factored in)

Revenue : 2.2 Billion $

Economic & Real Estate Boom Generated : 530 Billion $

Top Speed on Trunk lines : 220mph (350Km/h)

Top Speed on Secondary / Feeder lines : 125mph (201Km/h)

Cost : 70 Billion $

Completion : 2040

*Texas High Speed Rail Network*

Size : 680 Mi+ (1,259kms)

Stations : 15

Lines : 5

Projected Ridership : 18.5 Million a year or 55,000 Daily

Revenue : N/A

Economic & Real Estate Boom Generated : 140 Billion $

Top Speed on Trunk lines : 220mph (350Km/h)

Cost : 15-45 Billion $

Completion : 2030

*Cascadia Corridor*

Size : 407 Mi (753km)

Stations : 11

Lines : 1

Projected Ridership : 12.8 Million a year or 35,000 Daily

Revenue : N/A

Economic & Real Estate Boom Generated : 60 $ Billion

Top Speed on Trunk lines : 170mph (273Km/h)

Cost : 20 Billion $

Completion : 2035

*Taken from MWHSR , CAHSR and AMtrak Next gen sources and other sources*


----------

